# Fork question. Niner carbon or RS Pike.



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

I've been noodling about a Fandango tandem, and the fork is one of my questions.

Anyone have any experience with a carbon rigid fork on a tandem? The Niner RDO has a 15mm thru axle and a theoretical "no rider limit". I'm sure the forces of a tandem are different than a normal bike with a 300lb rider, but are they THAT much different? I shot them an email, but I'm expecting a "no tandems" response. 

If we were to go with a suspension fork, I would think a RS Pike would be a good choice. I don't see many threads about that. Is that because of the price? It's a bomber fork on my enduro bike and it's put up with some amazing hits. The kind of riding we do on a tandem would probably put up less force :lol: With the dual position Pike, I can run 120mm, so the travel isn't an issue.


----------



## switchbacktrog (May 10, 2013)

There's a thread here that talks about the Pike....................http://forums.mtbr.com/tandem-mountain-bikes/ecdm-geometry-925544.html

If you have any specific questions, I may be able to answer them as I have the Pike fitted.

You can get the Pike travel reduced by replacing the air shaft, so there's no need to go for the more expensive duel height fork.


----------



## mtbmxer (Jun 23, 2009)

Any response from Niner? I am considering a 29+ tandem build.


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

"The fork will explode and you will die" So basically no go. 

If we do this, I'll do a 120mm Pike on a Salsa Powderkeg.


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

trhoppe said:


> "The fork will explode and you will die" So basically no go.
> 
> If we do this, I'll do a 120mm Pike on a Salsa Powderkeg.


Seriously? Sounds pretty dramatic.


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

Tom, you can do much better than the Salsa Powderkeg.....


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

mhopton said:


> Tom, you can do much better than the Salsa Powderkeg.....


Uh Oh...:eekster: Don't start that again!


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

:devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

mhopton said:


> :devil::devil::devil::devil:


X2 Fandango's The Best....F___ The Rest...:band: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

